# Copper Fox Metals CUU



## Ed Sasha (Dec 24, 2014)

Welcome to the Copper Fox Metals thread where we can discuss the company and its evolution in a dispassionate and objective manner. Let's hope this thread doesn't get hijacked like other CUU forums have been.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

First post. Check.
Penny resource stock. Check.
Venture stock exchange. Check.

That's a quick PASS.


----------



## bflannel (Apr 21, 2013)

The development of the CUU mine has been shaky at best. I recall a large stake being purchased by a Foreign business man... That's all I know and have no need to know more at this point!


----------



## Ed Sasha (Dec 24, 2014)

*Copper Fox Provides Corporate Update on Project Activities*

December 2014

http://copperfoxmetals.mwnewsroom.com/press-releases/copper-fox-provides-corporate-update-on-project-activities-tsx-venture-cuu-201412240985502001


----------



## Ed Sasha (Dec 24, 2014)

GoldStone said:


> First post. Check.
> Penny resource stock. Check.
> Venture stock exchange. Check.
> 
> That's a quick PASS.


OK, Goldstone, not a problem. My first post on THIS forum. To save you some time, Copper Fox is a partner with Teck Resources on the Schaft Creek joint venture, is well financed and with insiders owning a majority of shares. Frankly, I don't expect any action on Schaft Creek, my own reason for entering this stock in the first place, until late in 2015 at the very earliest so, in that sense, I can understand your reticence at investigating further. Good luck to you.


----------



## Ed Sasha (Dec 24, 2014)

bflannel said:


> The development of the CUU mine has been shaky at best. I recall a large stake being purchased by a Foreign business man... That's all I know and have no need to know more at this point!


Well, despite your wish to not know any more...

Foreign businessman > Ernesto Echevarria

Make of his involvement what you will.

http://www.mineweb.com/archive/this-fruit-and-veggie-tycoon-likes-his-canadian-juniors/


----------



## Ed Sasha (Dec 24, 2014)

New Copper Fox Corporate Presentation - January 2015

http://www.copperfoxmetals.com/s/Presentations.asp


----------



## Ed Sasha (Dec 24, 2014)

Copper Fox Completes Top-Up Investment in Carmax Mining Corp.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/copper-fox-completes-top-investmentin-110000739.html


----------



## Jason Billy (Mar 5, 2017)

*Copper Fox: Building a pipeline of North American porphyry copper projects*

Mining Journal, 15 March 2021

Copper Fox Metals' strategy is generating porphyry copper projects for large and mid-tier producers.









Copper Fox: Building a pipeline of North American porphyry copper projects


Copper Fox Metals' strategy is generating porphyry copper projects for large and mid-tier producers.




www.mining-journal.com


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Jason Billy said:


> *Copper Fox: Building a pipeline of North American porphyry copper projects*
> 
> Mining Journal, 15 March 2021
> 
> ...


Be careful, it seems like this company is a pump and dump.


----------



## Jason Billy (Mar 5, 2017)

Spudd said:


> Be careful, it seems like this company is a pump and dump.


Well, you'd better get on the phone quick to Teck and tell them that. They're in on the Schaft Creek deposit for 75 per cent with Copper Fox holding the other 25 per cent.


----------



## Jason Billy (Mar 5, 2017)

Current Barchart Opinion 16 March 2021








CUU.VN - Copper Fox Metals Stock Barchart Opinion - Barchart.com


Trading Signals for Copper Fox Metals Inc with Buy, Sell, Hold recommendations, technical analysis, and trading strategy.




www.barchart.com


----------



## Jason Billy (Mar 5, 2017)

*Copper Fox Announces Updated Mineral Resource Estimate for the Schaft Creek Project*

Newsfile Corp.
Mon., March 22, 2021, 6:00 a.m.

Calgary, Alberta--(Newsfile Corp. - March 22, 2021) - Copper Fox Metals Inc. (TSXV: CUU) (OTC Pink: CPFXF) ("Copper Fox" or the "Company") is pleased to announce the results of a Resource Estimate for the Schaft Creek polymetallic copper-gold-molybdenum-silver porphyry copper project located in northwest British Columbia. The Schaft Creek project is managed through the Schaft Creek Joint Venture ("SCJV") formed in 2013 between Teck Resources Limited ("Teck") (75%) and Copper Fox (25%) with Teck being the operator. The Resource Estimate was prepared by Tetra Tech Canada Inc. ("Tetra Tech") and Red Pennant Geoscience ("Red Pennant") in accordance with NI 43-101 standards (May 9, 2016), CIM Definition Standards (May 19, 2014) with guidance from CIM Best Practice Guidelines (November 29, 2019).
. . . . . . .

More details:
https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/copper-fox-announces-updated-mineral-100000850.html


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Be careful, it seems like this company is a pump and dump.


----------



## Jason Billy (Mar 5, 2017)

Spudd said:


> Be careful, it seems like this company is a pump and dump.


Again, you'd better get on to Teck and tell them you think Copper Fox is a scam. Teck hold 75 % of the Schaft Creek copper deposit and Copper Fox own the other 25 %. It's a joint venture. By the way Copper Fox share value hit an eight year high yesterday - a slow and steady rise in share price since you last labelled Copper Fox a pump'n'dump a couple of months ago. And still nowhere near its true value. Suggest you do some research before commenting any further.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

It may be legit, but in general, if you see a penny stock where the only activity on a message board about it is someone reposting their press releases, it's a pump and dump.

To humor you I looked at their fundamentals. They've been operating since at least 2011 (I don't know before that, but that's how far back the Morningstar report goes). Since then they have had negative operating income every single year. They have had zero revenue every single year. For me, any company that has never been able to earn a single dollar in 10 years is not a buy.


----------

